# Google Adsense - Photographers can earn a few money without sell photos



## tutomax

Hi,
Yesterday I have found a cool service for Photographers. 
Go to www.isphotobomb.com , after register and login, people with adsense account can insert the Pub-ID on "Apply adsense" and all the uploaded photos will be shared with your own Ads.
Easy...

Comments please..

Regards


----------

